# Healing dog ligaments ??



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

My dog tore his ACL a few months ago, had the surgery and it was healing well and slowly getting stronger. Apparently 50% of the time after the surgery dogs get a tear in the other knee. Sure enough yesterday he tore his other knee, the problem is this time his repaired knee still isnt strong enough to support him while his other leg has surgery so the vets dont wanna give him the surgery yet.

My dog is only just over 2yrs old but he is a big boy (about 10st) and i cant have this ruining him so im getting desperate and a mate has mentioned if ive thought of giving him peptides to help his knee repair ?

I dont know fcuk all about peptides so i thought i'd ask in here if you guys have ever heard/read anything about repairing dog ligaments ?

Cheers guys


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Pscarb

I know your proberly thinking wtf ?! But have you ever seen/heard anything on your travels about using gear/peptides on dogs ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No mate the only thing that I know that can be used is TB4


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MEDIUM-SIZE-DOG-WHEELCHAIR-HARNESS-CART-WHEELS-MOBILE-DOGMOBILE-40-60LBS-DOGGIE-/130922533591?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Kitchen_Steamers_Cookers_PP&hash=item1e7b9752d7

What about something like that?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> No mate the only thing that I know that can be used is TB4


Ok mate cheers i'll google that


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> No mate the only thing that I know that can be used is TB4


Just had a look online and is it also known as TB-500 mate ?

Read that it has been used on dogs and horses so its looking promising that this could help !

Thanks alot mate !


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Animals are usually far better healers then us anyway, I'd just let natute take its course and let it heal naturally.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

SSJay said:


> Animals are usually far better healers then us anyway, I'd just let natute take its course and let it heal naturally.


Natural acl repairs only really work in small breeds and cats, my dog is not small lol. but anyway his repaired knee hasnt had enough time to fully heal enough to support him now that his other knee has torn ! If his repaired knee tears now he is fcuked and because of his size the vet has said to have it in our mind that he could need putting down if that happens. He's also got hip dysplacia as well so im gonna give him some help as im not having it tear and him being put down at just over 2yrs old he's still a happy dog that still wants to wrestle even now !

Apparently tb-500 was made for dogs and horses anyway.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

I see, if the vet says he may need to be put down that's a pretty ****ty situation to be in. Its one of them though where the dog could still move awkwardly or jump up excitedly and still injure itself anyway as there is noway we can tell a dog to take it easy. Tb-500 may speed up the healing process but it wont protect the dog from further injury.

With the vet saying that 50% of the time they get a tear in their other knee makes it sound like its pretty common, so did you not ask him how those other dogs have gotten on? Or how to prevent the dog from further injuring itself?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

SSJay said:


> I see, if the vet says he may need to be put down that's a pretty ****ty situation to be in. Its one of them though where the dog could still move awkwardly or jump up excitedly and still injure itself anyway as there is noway we can tell a dog to take it easy. Tb-500 may speed up the healing process but it wont protect the dog from further injury.
> 
> With the vet saying that 50% of the time they get a tear in their other knee makes it sound like its pretty common, so did you not ask him how those other dogs have gotten on? Or how to prevent the dog from further injuring itself?


Its common that the other knee tears but its unlucky that its happened so soon ! Most dogs get it about a year or so later, another month or so and his knee would have been strong enough as his rehab was going really well and his walks were getting longer.

All we can do is rest him but do physio on his repaired leg so he doesnt lose the muscle he's gained back on it. And then in 2 weeks they could do the surgery but then all the pressure will be on his repaired knee.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

The poor guy isn't having much luck mate, with him being so young and boisterous all he wants to do is play. Is there any strapping or something u could use to minimise the movement in the knee and leg?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You need some DGH mate.

Dog growth hormone.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

cooper79 said:


> The poor guy isn't having much luck mate, with him being so young and boisterous all he wants to do is play. Is there any strapping or something u could use to minimise the movement in the knee and leg?


I know mate its so fcuking gutting ! Apparently dogs knees are a bit different to ours so knee sleeves dont help ?

Been reading and tb-500 looks promising ! It was made as a drug for horses and dogs so im gonna end up getting some i think.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Smitch said:


> You need some DGH mate.
> 
> Dog growth hormone.


Haha when i was looking online to see if hgh would help i came across tablets called dogGH lol.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I know a lot of big dogs have leg problems, Mastiffs tend to suffer badly cos they're so fvcking heavy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> My dog tore his ACL a few months ago, had the surgery and it was healing well and slowly getting stronger. Apparently 50% of the time after the surgery dogs get a tear in the other knee. Sure enough yesterday he tore his other knee, the problem is this time his repaired knee still isnt strong enough to support him while his other leg has surgery so the vets dont wanna give him the surgery yet.
> 
> My dog is only just over 2yrs old but he is a big boy (about 10st) and i cant have this ruining him so im getting desperate and a mate has mentioned if ive thought of giving him peptides to help his knee repair ?
> 
> ...


You can treat the pain with ibroprufen,better off with low dose childrens medicine.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

shotgun said:


> You can treat the pain with ibroprufen,better off with low dose childrens medicine.


Yeah he's on stuff for pain and tramadol to keep him a bit lazy so he doesnt try and move too much mate. Baby aspirine is the most common i think


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I know a lot of big dogs have leg problems, Mastiffs tend to suffer badly cos they're so fvcking heavy.


Yeah it is common with big dogs mate, we was fully prepared like you have to be with a big breed, but its a right kick in the bollox when it happens to your dog when he's still almost a puppy :sad:


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah he's on stuff for pain and tramadol to keep him a bit lazy so he doesnt try and move too much mate. Baby aspirine is the most common i think


Least he'll feel nice on the trams :tongue:

How much tb-500 you going to start him on? Where you gonna inject it? You going to give him some food as you inject it to take his mind off the injection as you don't want a 10 stone beast like that jumping about as you're doing it?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

SSJay said:


> Least he'll feel nice on the trams :tongue:
> 
> How much tb-500 you going to start him on? Where you gonna inject it? You going to give him some food as you inject it to take his mind off the injection as you don't want a 10 stone beast like that jumping about as you're doing it?


Lol yeah he's on 300mg a day but the vet said we can go up to 500mg ! But he doesnt need that much.

From the things ive read for dogs most reckon 1 or 2mg a week so i'd start him at 1mg prob. Inject it sub Q i think so he wont even feel it in the scruff of his neck (vet injection videos on youtube lol). Yeah i'll get the mrs to give him some chicken at the same time and he wont feel anything else lol


----------



## leech2004 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry but **** your vet .Funny how putting the dog down is the first thing they suggest when things go wrong .

My female rott has displasia ,she had a prothesis put on her two years ago .The week after her surgery ,she also broke her leg .But she recovered and now she plays and runs like a puppy (she's 8) .

Last year ,we thought she might have cancer as well .We first thought that this could be the end for her but we read about it and learned that a dog lives very well after an amputation .Luckily ,we didn't have to go that far as she doesn't have cancer .So ,please think carefully when your vet says "we should put your dog down" .

There's a few things you could look at like tb-500 or deca .There's also glucosamine / chondroitine and Adequan .

Watch your dog's weight as well .A good diet is very important for his health .

If I were you ,I'd go to Datbtrue's board and ask the guys about it .They're very knowledgeable and always willing to help .

I hope things go well ,I'm interested in seeing how the tb-500 works on your dog .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

leech2004 said:


> Sorry but **** your vet .Funny how putting the dog down is the first thing they suggest when things go wrong .
> 
> My female rott has displasia ,she had a prothesis put on her two years ago .The week after her surgery ,she also broke her leg .But she recovered and now she plays and runs like a puppy (she's 8) .
> 
> ...


Thanks for all that mate ! Yeah me and the mrs are determined to not have him put down !

He's on glucosomine already, if or when i start him on tb500 i'll start a journal on here of how he gets on ! I'll have a look on that board now mate thanks for all that :thumbup1:


----------



## under (May 8, 2007)

Try him on adequan. Meant for animals


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

under said:


> Try him on adequan. Meant for animals


Cheers mate that looks good as well ! Another thing that needs injecting for fcuk sake lol, you got any experiance of it ?


----------



## under (May 8, 2007)

No but they use it on racehorses and over the yrs quite a few guys have used it. It fell out of popularity I think because for humans you need to dose it everyday for upto 20 days I think and guys didn't want to pin that much so didn't carry on using it. It was always designed for animals so I think it would be worth a shot.

Cheers


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

under said:


> No but they use it on racehorses and over the yrs quite a few guys have used it. It fell out of popularity I think because for humans you need to dose it everyday for upto 20 days I think and guys didn't want to pin that much so didn't carry on using it. It was always designed for animals so I think it would be worth a shot.
> 
> Cheers


Some good reviews online from dog owners ! Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## under (May 8, 2007)

Pleasure let us know how u get on.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

under said:


> Pleasure let us know how u get on.


Will do mate !


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

What about prp injections? They do it for horses, so also vet docs have this equipment. For humans they do this during ACL reconstructions, bte also for tendon tears etc. It speeds up tendon/ ligament healing and strenghten them.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ghoosst said:


> What about prp injections? They do it for horses, so also vet docs have this equipment. For humans they do this during ACL reconstructions, bte also for tendon tears etc. It speeds up tendon/ ligament healing and strenghten them.


Never heard of that before mate ! His TB500 has turned up already just waiting on bac water and needles and stuff now. His acl surgery is booked for wednesday.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Good luck bud


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Justin Cider said:


> Good luck bud


Thanks mate !!


----------

